# não e nem



## AGATHA2

Ola !

Podem explicar-me a diferenca entre nao e nem em casos como:

nao todo   -----   nem todo  ?


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, uma frase inteira, ajudaria.  
Só consegui pensar nestes exemplos: 

Nem todo mundo é santo.
Nem todos são responsáveis...

A outra? Não me vem nada à cabeça! Você tem alguma coisa específica?


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Agatha, uma frase inteira, ajudaria.
> Só consegui pensar nestes exemplos:
> 
> Nem todo mundo é santo.
> Nem todos são responsáveis...
> 
> A outra? Não me vem nada à cabeça! Você tem alguma coisa específica?


 
O exemplo seu já é bom !! Podía ser tamben 
"Nao todo mundo é santo"
"Nao todos sao responsaveis " ?

E se nao porque nao ?


----------



## Odinh

^ Acho que errado não está, mas não soa bem. Em casos assim é preferível usar o 'nem'.

Agora, é muito comum e perfeitamente aceitável dizer simplesmente 'não todos' e 'não todo mundo'.

Por exemplo:

- Todos os políticos são ladrões!
- Não (nem) todos, apenas alguns.

- Todo mundo aqui é culpado.
- Não (nem) todo mundo, somente os que sabiam.


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> O exemplo seu já é bom !! Podía ser tamben
> "Nao todo mundo é santo"
> "Nao todos sao responsaveis " ?
> 
> E se nao porque nao ?


O normal é dizer "nem todos". "Não todos" soa-me estranho.


----------



## olivinha

Usando os exemplos de Odinh, eu diria:
- Todos os políticos são ladrões!
- Todos não, apenas alguns. Ou
- Nem todos, apenas alguns.


- Todo mundo aqui é culpado.
- Todo mundo não, somente os que sabiam. Ou
- Nem todo mundo, somente os que sabiam

O


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Usando os exemplos de Odinh, eu diria:
> - Todos os políticos são ladrões!
> - Todos não, apenas alguns. Ou
> - Nem todos, apenas alguns.
> 
> 
> - Todo mundo aqui é culpado.
> - Todo mundo não, somente os que sabiam. Ou
> - Nem todo mundo, somente os que sabiam
> 
> O




Eu também diria assim.


----------



## edupa

_Não todo_ does sound natural in Brazilian Portuguese.

In addition to what has been pointed out, I think there are some noteworthy distinctions in the use of *Nem todo*and *Não todo*.

1. 
*Não todo* (or _*Todo não*_) is only used to follow up, in disagreement, on something that has just been stated (with the condition that the word _*todo*_ has been used in that previous statement). 

In certain contexts, _*Nem*_ *todo* may also convey the same meaning. Example:

a. 
A: Devo colocar todo o licor na receita?
B: *Não todo* / *Todo não*. Deixa um pouco pra gente.

_(Should I add all the liquor into the recipe?_
_Not all. Save some for us)_



b.
A: O departamento todo está de férias coletivas.
B: *Não todo* / *Todo não* / *Nem todo*. Eu ainda estou trabalhando.

_(The whole department shut down for the holidays._
_Not all of it. I'm still working.)_


2. *Nem todo* can be used in any statement to mean _not all of it / not every one / not everything_ etc, whether or not it is a follow-up phrase (as in 1 above).

a. 
*Nem todo* mundo gosta de queijo.

_(Not every one likes cheese)_

*> Não todo* wouldn't at all sound natural in that sentence. 


3. *Não todo* is a more emphatic alternative to _*Nem todo*_ in follow-up statements.


4. In sentences that follow up on previous statements with a linking verb (as is the case in 1b above), the phrase *Não todo* doesn't allow the predicate of the subject, whereas *Nem todo* does allow the use of predicate of the subject. Example:

a.
A: O departamento todo está de férias coletivas.
B: *Não* _todo_*.*  
B: _*Nem* todo_. 
B: _*Não* todo_ o departamento está de férias coletivas.  
B: _*Nem *todo_ o departamento está de férias coletivas.  



5. 1-4 above can also be said of these pairs:

*Não toda *vs.* Nem toda*
_*Nem todos(as) *_vs. _*Nem todos(as)*_
*Não tudo *vs. *Nem tudo*


Abraços!


----------



## Outsider

O Edupa tem razão. Precipitei-me, e entendi "não todo*s*", quando o que a Agatha escreveu foi "não todo". 
Concordo que se pode dizer "não todo".


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> O Kurumin tem razão. Precipitei-me, e entendi "não todo*s*", quando o que a Agatha escreveu foi "não todo".
> Concordo que se pode dizer "não todo".


 
Mas também pode-se dizer 'não todos', não Out?

A: Todos os alunos fizeram a lição de casa?
B: *Não todos*, mas a maioria.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> O Kurumin tem razão. Precipitei-me, e entendi "não todo*s*", quando o que a Agatha escreveu foi "não todo".
> Concordo que se pode dizer "não todo".




Longe de mim querer tirar mérito ao Kurumin, mas é impressão minha ou ele nem comentou neste tópico?


----------



## Outsider

Já é a segunda vez que os confundo. Devo estar a ficar gagá.  
Peço imensa desculpa, *Edupa*. 



edupa said:


> Mas também pode-se dizer 'não todos', não Out?
> 
> A: Todos os alunos fizeram a lição de casa?
> B: *Não todos*, mas a maioria.


Eu diria que é _possível_ falar assim, mas não é o mais habitual, e soa-me um pouco forçado. Eu tenderia a dizer "Todos, não; a maioria" nesse caso. Ao menos deste lado da lagoa, para usar uma expressão da Vanda.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Já é a segunda vez que os confundo. Devo estar a ficar gagá.
> Peço imensa desculpa, *Edupa*.
> 
> Eu diria que é _possível_ falar assim, mas não é o mais habitual, e soa-me um pouco forçado. Eu tenderia a dizer "Todos, não; a maioria" nesse caso. Ao menos deste lado da lagoa, para usar uma expressão da Vanda.


 
Como se diz deste lado da lagoa, "Relaxa" Out.   

Concordo com você: talvez "*Todos, não*" seja mais natural mesmo. E em ambos lados da lagoa. 

Abraços!


----------



## AGATHA2

Obrigada a todos !

Mais entao nao há uma regra geral para distinguir entre nem é nao ?


----------



## reka39

Hello! I found the following sentence in an exercise: ‘claro que a minha vida nem sempre é fácil’. I understood its meaning, but honestly, I would had written: ‘claro que a minha vida não é sempre fácil’. Is that acceptable? Thanks!


----------



## anaczz

Sim, também seria aceitável e compreensível mas há uma diferença muito sutil entre as duas formas, a meu ver.
a minha vida nem sempre é fácil = dá a impressão de que esporadicamente há dificuldades.
a minha vida não é sempre fácil = afirma que há dificuldades frequentes ou não.


----------



## reka39

Thanks anaczz, is this subtle difference present also in:
- eu nem saberia dizer-lhe como fazer aquela receita
- eu não saberia dizer-lhe como fazer aquela receita
?


----------



## anaczz

Só uma diferença de estilo, de ênfase.


Eu nem saberia dizer... -> Nem mesmo saberia dizer, nem sequer saberia dizer, não faço a menor ideia de como fazer.


----------



## Kutz

Olá:

Eu costumo diferençar bem o *não *e o *nem*, mas por vezes em português há um uso do *nem* que não sei se é obrigatório ou não, como é o caso do exemplo seguinte:_Há muitas lendas sobre isso, mas *nem *todas são verdade. _​

No exemplo dava também o *não *ou tem de ser assim mesmo?_
Há muitas lendas sobre isso, mas *não *todas são verdade. _​
 Se só estivesse certa a primeira frase, qual seria a razão?

Agradecimentos mil às respostas,

K.


----------



## Tony100000

A forma correcta é "nem". Infelizmente, não sei explicar porquê. Mas o equivalente em espanhol de "nem todos / todas" é "no todos / todas".


----------



## Kutz

É por isso que desconheço a razão, porque em espanhol se emprega em ambos casos o *não*.

Tony1000000, agradeço desde já a resposta e peço ajuda a quem mo souber esplicar.


----------



## xiskxisk

Penso que se usa em situações em que há uma disjunção. Equivalente ao _nor_ do inglês, ou seja _não ou_.

Sou eu e tu.
Não sou eu nem tu.

Eu e tu sabemos.
Nem eu nem tu sabemos.

Mas pensando bem acho que estes casos não se aplicam ao teu exemplo, no teu é mais:

Todos sabem.
Nem todos sabem.

Diria que o motivo é estar antes de todos. _Não todos_ soa mal. Porquê, no lo se.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

Tem duas discussões muito interessantes sobre o assunto aqui:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=367962
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2174162

Eles dão respostas muito longas, mas com certeza vais tirar as tuas dúvidas.


----------

